# RAC 3-D Shoot 3-21-10



## hound dog (Mar 2, 2010)

Well March is here and we will have another great shoot for everyone. Man can't wait to see the kids faces when they see the dinosaur we bought for them to shoot at. Not sure what we will do for the big kids but I'm sure we will come up with something. So bring the wife and the kids..... We have some youth bows for the kids to try out if they like to shoot the dinosaur. 

For your traditional shooters we have a class for you so bring your sticks and strings and have some fun.

Don't forget RBO shoot on 3-14-10 the week after ASA Columbus and the week before our shoot.

Here is our flyer if you need to look at it and our website is www.racarchery.com. Check it out for all the info you need on Redneck Archery Club.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 2, 2010)

Can't wait for the shoot!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 2, 2010)

Looking foward to your shoot. I am gonna hafta bring little man to the shoot so he can shoot barney. He may have his new little bow by then.

Oh and RBO will be there in full force So yall be ready. That goes for all the other clubs out there too! If you never been to a RAC shoot yall are missing out and need to make the trip its well worth it. First class shoots all the way


----------



## hound dog (Mar 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Looking foward to your shoot. I am gonna hafta bring little man to the shoot so he can shoot barney. He may have his new little bow by then.
> 
> Oh and RBO will be there in full force So yall be ready. That goes for all the other clubs out there too! If you never been to a RAC shoot yall are missing out and need to make the trip its well worth it. First class shoots all the way



Cool if he don't have his bow we got one to use.


----------



## countrytime (Mar 2, 2010)

maybe I can borrow a bow I might be able to shoot better ha ha......


----------



## Matt Sowell (Mar 2, 2010)

cant wait to do it again


----------



## badcompany (Mar 2, 2010)

sounds good jody. come up with something good. i need some help right now, im shooting horrible. need something to bring the spirits up


----------



## tony32 (Mar 2, 2010)

come on cant wait


----------



## Lthomas (Mar 2, 2010)

Yall get out there and have some fun.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 2, 2010)

countrytime said:


> maybe I can borrow a bow I might be able to shoot better ha ha......



Use mine or scots long bow and have some fun.


----------



## bownarrow (Mar 3, 2010)

sorry I misssed the last one, sounds like you had a good crowd. Hopefully me and a few more traditional shooters can be there this time. I'm trying to get off work that day and I've got some other stickbow shooters planning to join me. I'll bring a couple of extra bows for anyone who'd like to try shooting old school style


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ya'll know the RBO gang will be there in force and will try to leave some of you standing,,,


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 3, 2010)

Lthomas said:


> Yall get out there and have some fun.




LT Where you been son...?


----------



## hound dog (Mar 3, 2010)

BlackArcher said:


> LT Where you been son...?



Getting old I think he for got how to shoot.


----------



## Big John (Mar 4, 2010)

I may just make it...


----------



## USMCBowman (Mar 4, 2010)

gonna try to round up the Rock Ridge Hunt club guys to shoot this


----------



## hound dog (Mar 4, 2010)

USMCBowman said:


> gonna try to round up the Rock Ridge Hunt club guys to shoot this



Cool can't wait to see yall.


----------



## Big John (Mar 4, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 4, 2010)

Can't wait to get another signed dollar from John.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 4, 2010)

What does barney look like that you will have the kiddies shooting at!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 4, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> What does barney look like that you will have the kiddies shooting at!



Here is a pic.


VELOCIRAPTOR 
551
Total Height 4'6"
Total Length 8'6"
Simulated Wt. 300 lb


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 4, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Here is a pic.



that is too cool !
Little man will be there for sue now


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 4, 2010)

I see bowtie stole a dress for this shoot!


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 6, 2010)

Is that Bowtie in that pic... Cuoldn't tell with all that make up on...


----------



## hound dog (Mar 7, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Is that Bowtie in that pic... Cuoldn't tell with all that make up on...



Yall better watch it that's a BIG man yall talking about.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Mar 8, 2010)

Man the 21st thats opening weekend of turkey season and turkey hunting is my #1 priority this time of year but i will try and kill early and make the shoot.No promises though I got a 10yr old first time hunter scheduled for that sunday that i got to get a bird no matter if it takes all day.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 8, 2010)

Can't wait to see the kids shoot remmy the raptor!!!


----------



## countrytime (Mar 8, 2010)

I just hope I get to come with all I have goin on.......Sounds like a good day.....


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry boys, cant make it. I'm headed to the woods for the next 2 months. I'm gonna KILL something !  
I'll perfect my people panic when its over.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 9, 2010)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> Man the 21st thats opening weekend of turkey season and turkey hunting is my #1 priority this time of year but i will try and kill early and make the shoot.No promises though I got a 10yr old first time hunter scheduled for that sunday that i got to get a bird no matter if it takes all day.



Shoot bird early then come shoot RAC then go back and shoot another bird. You can do it.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 9, 2010)

Come on gang,,,RBO Mar. 14 and next Sunday RAC Mar. 21, lets all show up and have a grand ol time.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 9, 2010)

What happened to all the smack talk on here,,,,Someone must be scared .  Not seen RBO on here much.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey we ain't scared you keep running from post to post,,,stand still pee wee,,,


----------



## tony32 (Mar 9, 2010)

Man I really hope to get jessica a bird early so we can come if not its a all day game for us


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok,,,Tony you better get the bird early and have your tail there,,,


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Ok,,,Tony you better get the bird early and have your tail there,,,



We won't see him for two months.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks like RAC is going to have there first ASA state qualifier May.16.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 11, 2010)

COOL,,, If you guys need ant help just let RBO know and we will be glad to help...


----------



## hound dog (Mar 11, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> COOL,,, If you guys need ant help just let RBO know and we will be glad to help...



Yes we may call on yall brother and thanks for all support.


----------



## gator19 (Mar 12, 2010)

*great place*

hope to make to this one it sure is a great place to shoot and bunch of good guys to hang around


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 14, 2010)

*RBO coming for RAC*

You guys may have drew blood up at RBO but will see you guys Mar. 21 for some pay back,,,,


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 15, 2010)

Yep I am ready for this shoot no matter how good I shoot oh I mean bad.


----------



## Big John (Mar 15, 2010)

Come On Weekend!!!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> Come On Weekend!!!!!!



It's only Monday.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 15, 2010)

Me & my son are going to try to make it.  I got to get down there and get back, my daughter has softball practice at 2pm.  I was 30 minutes late last time.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 15, 2010)

On a serious note ,,,,If you have never been to a shoot at RAC then please do yourself a BIG favor and shoot this coming Sunday.The Gang at RAC are some of the most enjoyable people to be around and the shoot is just a plus.  So come on down and have a really great time and do alittle shooting,make new friends and catch up with old ones. P.S. and watch RBO put a whipping on RAC


----------



## hound dog (Mar 15, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> On a serious note ,,,,If you have never been to a shoot at RAC then please do yourself a BIG favor and shoot this coming Sunday.The Gang at RAC are some of the most enjoyable people to be around and the shoot is just a plus.  So come on down and have a really great time and do alittle shooting,make new friends and catch up with old ones. P.S. and watch RBO put a whipping on RAC



Thanks my brother from another mother yall some good people over at RBO too.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 15, 2010)

Boy look at all the love being spread around. Its all fun and games tell someone takes a whoopin on the coarse


----------



## Big John (Mar 16, 2010)

Bump


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> Bump



need to watch out for them bumps you hit a big one and it will knock you outta your seat


----------



## hound dog (Mar 16, 2010)

Here it is RAC first ASA State Qualifier. May.16


----------



## Big John (Mar 16, 2010)

COME ONE COME ALL We will have FUN


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 16, 2010)

Is it sunday yet!  I am ready to fling some arrows and hopefully bring em all back home with me and not donate anymore to the property!


----------



## fatmacsumo (Mar 16, 2010)

YC3D all the way.i had to put my two cents in. come on guys you need to shoot here we have great people to and good food. the course is challaging and tough it isnt for girly men.Soooo i will see you men there, right????


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 16, 2010)

fatmacsumo said:


> YC3D all the way.i had to put my two cents in. come on guys you need to shoot here we have great people to and good food. the course is challaging and tough it isnt for girly men.Soooo i will see you men there, right????



  Frank, stick to your own thread.

Hope to make it to RAC on Sunday.


----------



## drago (Mar 17, 2010)

See ya'll after I come out of the woods, be chasin turkeys!!!!!!!


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 17, 2010)

Sunday,,Sunday,,Sunday,, is it here yet  Can't wait to see everyone at RAC.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 17, 2010)

RAC should be prepared to take beating, just like the one they handed out at RBO,,,, Can't wait to spatter alittle RAC blood,,,,


----------



## Big John (Mar 17, 2010)

LoL


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 17, 2010)

someone needs to run this rain out before sunday!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 17, 2010)

You RBO guys are a trip. Cant wait to see yall Sun and everyone else.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 17, 2010)

RAC better hope it rains hard enough to wash their little blood stained faces Sunday ,,, Can't wait to shoot RAC,,if it rains were shooting,,if no rain were still shooting,,,


----------



## Big John (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## deerehauler (Mar 18, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> RAC better hope it rains hard enough to wash their little blood stained faces Sunday ,,, Can't wait to shoot RAC,,if it rains were shooting,,if no rain were still shooting,,,



I may need you to hold my umbrella if it rains.


----------



## Big John (Mar 18, 2010)

Umbrella


----------



## hound dog (Mar 18, 2010)

Big John said:


> Umbrella



I got a big one for Angie and me. But the rain is going to push out or come in the  evening we will be just fine and have a good shoot. See yall Sun.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 18, 2010)

hound dog said:


> I got a big one for Angie and me. But the rain is going to push out or come in the  evening we will be just fine and have a good shoot. See yall Sun.



I am with ya let all the rain fall after 6 or 7pm Ethier way is should be a good shoot if its like any of the past shoots yall had!


----------



## badcompany (Mar 18, 2010)

Well it wont be like any other I can assure you of that. Jody layed this one out and it is going to be a little more challenging. That and the fact Jody is cooking.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 18, 2010)

badcompany said:


> That and the fact Jody is cooking.



That is scary


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 18, 2010)

I plan to be there first thing then head back to Yamasse.  Doing it backwards than everybody down this way.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 18, 2010)

I will be there tomorrow as soon as I can to cut some grass.  Probably around 1 or so.  It is going to be a great shoot and I hope Scott is joking about Jody cooking!!!!


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 18, 2010)

badcompany said:


> Jody is cooking.



Hound dog cookin' hot dogs?  That just ain't right.  I don't trust food cooked by a skinny person.  They skinny for a reason.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 18, 2010)

badcompany said:


> Well it wont be like any other I can assure you of that. Jody layed this one out and it is going to be a little more challenging. That and the fact Jody is cooking.



Its not that bad and I hope I remember how to cook because my wife does all the cooking at the house. See yall Sunday.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 18, 2010)

dhardegree said:


> Hound dog cookin' hot dogs?  That just ain't right.  I don't trust food cooked by a skinny person.  They skinny for a reason.



Pound Puppy does look like a hotdog.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 19, 2010)

It will be OK.  I don't think he can mess up hotdogs, can he?


----------



## fatduckboy (Mar 19, 2010)

hey you never know guys jody might surprise yall. he could be a master chef


----------



## Big John (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool


----------



## hound dog (Mar 19, 2010)

The course is set and we have our 5 target know course set it will be $10 with 50% pay back. Can't wait to see everyone Sun.


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 19, 2010)

hound dog said:


> The course is set and we have our 5 target know course set it will be $10 with 50% pay back. Can't wait to see everyone Sun.



What's the distance on the know shoot?


----------



## hound dog (Mar 19, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> What's the distance on the know shoot?



About that far.


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 19, 2010)

hound dog said:


> About that far.



You can PM me the distance.  I won't tell nobody. I'll dial it in tomorrow.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 19, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> You can PM me the distance.  I won't tell nobody. I'll dial it in tomorrow.



PM sent.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 19, 2010)

Range looks good! I think it will be a good one for everyone that might be going to Texas. Im going to have fun anyway.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 20, 2010)

Away from the house visiting my Dad, y'all shoot'em up!!!!


----------



## Big John (Mar 20, 2010)

Come on sunday!!!!!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 20, 2010)

Gonna stay at the bar till 3 then be at RAC at 8:30.  YAHOOOOOO


----------



## hound dog (Mar 20, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> Gonna stay at the bar till 3 then be at RAC at 8:30.  YAHOOOOOO



Be Careful see u at 8:30am

CHECK US OUT
www.racarchery.com


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 20, 2010)

Alpine Boys will be there!


----------



## Big John (Mar 21, 2010)

See you in a few hours


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 21, 2010)

Couple of more hours!!!!!  Time for a nap!!!


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 21, 2010)

Plans have changed.  Gonna hit Yamassee Creek first if there's a break in the rain.  Then, may try RAC.  According to radar may clear out by 2 or 3pm.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 21, 2010)

dhardegree said:


> Plans have changed.  Gonna hit Yamassee Creek first if there's a break in the rain.  Then, may try RAC.  According to radar may clear out by 2 or 3pm.



Its good here no rain looks like it spit and we are in the split.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 21, 2010)

*RBO Wins again*

RBO kick alittle but today in alittle bit of rain,,,but just enough rain to wash away their blood stained faces,,,


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 21, 2010)

Great coarse as always. No heavy rains and just a little drizzle for a few min every now and then. Just enough to keep the dust down. Food was great agian as always.


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Mar 21, 2010)

Sounds like yall had a good time. Hate it that I couldn't make this one.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 21, 2010)

Well it was a great shoot and the RAC gang had good food and great company.  The young ladys at sign up were great also. Thanks for a wonderful time and a wonderful shoot,,,Today is why RBO goes to RAC everytime to shoot, just some good old redneck company and shooting,,,


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 21, 2010)

When we went to pull targets and got to number two, I found some strange markings on some of the trees:







Then I found these:






Anyone care to comment?

Thanks to everyone that came out today and shot with us.  We really appreciate it.


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 21, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> Anyone care to comment?
> 
> Thanks to everyone that came out today and shot with us.  We really appreciate it.



Should have shot Golden Tips.  Mine was just fine as it bounced off the trees on the first target.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 21, 2010)

It being so overcast made some of them difficult to judge. We had a great time hanging out with everyone today. Thanks to all those that braved the weather. Good to have some new people come out and shoot with us even with the rain. Hope they will come back again.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 21, 2010)

trees 2 shooters 0 it looks like to me, I am sure glad that wasn't 1 of mine, we did have a couple misses in our group though Hunter & Ricky, not to mention any names


----------



## hound dog (Mar 21, 2010)

BBBBBBake B. shot good . Good shooting Bud.


----------



## countrytime (Mar 21, 2010)

Well the weatherman tried to stop it, but RAC still put it on and it was a good time I hope for everyone.Good to see everybody.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 21, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Well it was a great shoot and the RAC gang had good food and great company.  The young ladys at sign up were great also. Thanks for a wonderful time and a wonderful shoot,,,Today is why RBO goes to RAC everytime to shoot, just some good old redneck company and shooting,,,



It's all ways your pleasure to come see us.  LOL

Thanks for coming glade you could see me.


----------



## GaBear (Mar 21, 2010)

Great Job Guys I had Fun!!!!!!!! Just wish I had shot better.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 22, 2010)

GaBear said:


> Great Job Guys I had Fun!!!!!!!! Just wish I had shot better.



Man thanks for coming it was good seeing you. You are a good man can't wait to meet up again but next time me and you side by side one on one. OK


----------

